# A newcomer's view on motorhoming



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi all
If anyone's interested I've started a blog based around our purchase, modifications and travels with our first motorhome.
Hopefully it might be of some interest to others new to this or even, dare I say it, to old hands.

Here's the web address:
http://amotorhomelife.blogspot.com/

Do have a look if you've a few minutes to spare. Bear in mind it's very much a work in progress. There's more to come since we've already done a lot with our lovely van in the first eight months of ownership; including right through the winter.
But I haven't yet got to adding all our trips yet.

Any constructive comments will be gratefully received. Be gentle though; writing a blog's new to me as well!
Cheers all,
Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you, an excellent blog and I'll enjoy keeping up with your adventures and modifications. I love the photo of the 2 dogs looking out of the window- they look so at home !

You say you might add a shelf in your kitchen cupboard. Have you thought of one of these ? They come in pairs from firms like Betterware, are very cheap but substantial and can be taken out if you decide against a shelf. They might have been made for our lockers- perfect fit.

Keep blogging...!

G


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for the kind comments Grizzly, and your suggestion.
However, just yesterday I fitted a home built shelf in there, tailored to our needs. I'll try to update in my mods post eventually.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

What an excellent blog, please keep it up.

We too have a chocolate Lab and he spends much of his time in the same places as your in the van  


Richard...


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Good blog


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A well presented blog I was so disappointed when I had scrolled to the bottom that it was finished.
Well done.
Where do you hang coats though if you dont use the wardrobe. Is everything folded away in a cupboard.
Like the idea about taking crockery holder out I will get Ray to do that and putting them in basket but what about the rattle of mugs and plates ?
You are having such fun well done. :wink:

http://www.toddsmotorhomes.co.uk/on...es/compact/auto-sleepers_peugeot_warwick.asp#


----------



## boater (Jul 23, 2006)

exelent i love reading bloggs keep it up thanks.


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to look folks and glad you like it.

Mavis, being outdoorsy people we don't have clothes that need hanging. Our jackets are folded/stuffed onto the shelf I fitted in the top of the wardrobe. They're made of fabrics that don't suffer from this.
Equally, all our other clothes are packed in Eagle Creek organiser bags and they are stacked in a locker. I'll try to photograph these at some point and add them to the blog.
All our crockery is melamine or plastic and, packed with some care, doesn't rattle. It all sits on some of that plastic, non slip stuff, cut to fit.
As I've said I've now added a shelf and it's even better organised. Not driven the van though; it'll probably all fall off the shelf!

All of your commnts have given me more encouragement to keep it up. I'll try and get a little more done today. But I'm actually preaparing for two weeks (27.5 - 12.6) on Chrissie & Dixie's Pennine Way Odyssey; see notes on blog and Dixie's own blog (link on my home page).

So, sorry, but don't think there'll be any posts during that time, unless I get to grip with my smartphone (and have signal).

Thanks again to all. Your comments are very much appreciated.
Happy travelling to one and all.
Geoff


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi folks
Just added some more stuff. Particularly on the van info page, also, take a look at the other pages.
Smile!
Geoff


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi all
Two more trips and a host of other stuff added to my blog.
Take a look.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Geoff

I was away for your original post, so missed the thread.

I've officially added your feed to the "Motorhome" blog aggregator I have, so I'll be certain of catching your posts in the future.

I'm off to have a read now ... :wink:

Gerald

Oh, P.S. It looks nice


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Cheers Gerald!
What on earth is "Motorhome" blog aggregator? Would it help reinforce my driveway?
Smile!
Geoff


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

Brilliant blog....one of the best I have read.....keep up the good work.......look forward to the next edition.

Keith


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Cheers Keith.
You're very kind.
Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I love learning about all your mods. Please keep it up - very useful and inspiring.

One little thing; you mention your high viz vests being kept in a locker in the rear of the van, out of the way.

I understand- might be wrong- that you are expected to keep them to hand when in Europe anyway ( and a good move in UK) so you can grab them and exit the van in a rush if necessary. It is an offence to leave the van on certain European roads without one ( unless you are a policeman or motorway maintenance worker when it seems to be OK
:roll: )

G


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for the blog link. I'll be checking on it from now on, especially since we have a panel van, a dog and I left full-time teaching last year - so some things in common.

Check out our big trip - a year travelling round Europe (link in signature, I think).

Have fun. 
Lesley


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi Grizzly
Thanks for your comments.
I believe the vests have to be accessible in the vehicle, which they are, but I take your point. Might reconsider their position. They don't take up much space do they?

Hi Lesley
Yep, our only frustration is that Chrissie's still teaching, albeit part time. Roll on when she can take early retirement - just under 3 years away.
Amazingly, my daughter Abi's doing a PGCE after her round the world trip (link on my blog). My advice to her? "Fine love - just don't see it as a job for life!" But I guess you could say that about so many professions now - the health service and the police force spring to mind.
Enough moaning! Just about to take a look at your blog.

To both of you - enjoy your travels; wherever, whatever.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GeoffCrowther said:


> . They don't take up much space do they?


Ours fit very neatly, folded lengthways, in the cab doors. There is a "shelf "above the door bin and below the window in the X250 cab which might have been designed to take a jacket and a warning triangle on each side.

One unintended consequence of keeping them there is that they stand out very clearly when the doors are open- providing an extra warning sigh to those behind us.

G


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Good idea! I'll try that.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Funnel*

Hi

I love the hook on the funnel! I usually try to hold the funnel with one hand, balance a jerrican on one leg and in the other hand!

Russell


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Glad you found something useful Russell.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## Crazywater (May 18, 2011)

Great blog - keep it up.


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Crazywater.
Geoff


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Our latest trip to my beloved Yorkshire is now on our blog.
Hope you like it; link below.
Happy travels to you all.
Geoff


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

GeoffCrowther said:


> What on earth is "Motorhome" blog aggregator?


Sorry, Geoff. Just seen this.

Your blog, and almost all others, have an RSS feed. I use NetNewsWire (Mac) which goes and looks at all the blogs I have listed, checks to see if there are any new posts, and downloads them. I have a folder called "Motorhome" in it, so I can see all my motorhoming chums in one place (see attached screenshot). It's a great way of keeping in touch with what people are doing 

Lovely photos, by the way!

Gerald


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Now I understand. Thanks Gerald.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## ThingyFromWales (Jul 15, 2007)

Your blog made me smile! Well done - Thank you 
Quote: (((((((I wonder if we'll ever get to the point of not making any more modifications?))))

I doubt it.... 

Debs and Nick


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for your kind comments, Debs & Nick.
Cheers
Geoff


----------

